# crested arrows



## compshooter (Apr 14, 2005)

whos got any ideas or pics please post


----------



## SyberEagle (Apr 9, 2006)

*Just starting too*

I am just getting into cresting also and I have found the below site very useful. There is a part two you can get to from the site below that finishes out the lesson.

Hope this helps.

http://www.stickbow.com/FEATURES/ARROWMAKING/CREST1.cfm

Darren


----------



## BossHog581 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Cresting*

Also standing by holding my breath Come on people lets see some artwork  I know there are some awsome arrows out there 
give it up for the new guys


----------



## shootsadiamond (Apr 1, 2006)

BossHog581 said:


> Also standing by holding my breath Come on people lets see some artwork  I know there are some awsome arrows out there
> give it up for the new guys


Check out this thread, so cool arrows.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=207861

there is another I will post when I find it again.

My first experiement should be ready to post on Monday. I don't know how awesome it will be but I will show you what I was able to doo.


----------



## ashx2 (Jun 26, 2005)

Do a search for Michigander

You will find that Jerry is a very talented individual and shows his work through his posts.

you can also do a search on arrow cresting. Myself as well as others have posted some of the arrows we have done.

I use a cresting machine to spin the arrow and use a variety of different sized paint brushes depending on the size of the band I want.

Bohning paints are the best by far and I highly recommend you checking them out. Jerry will tell you the same thing. He also sells Bohning paints.

Hope this helps you.

Greg


----------



## t4daddy (Jul 27, 2005)

It's very simple to do, make a jig from scraps of wood, drill two holes for your arrows te spin in, use a battery powered drill to spin arrows, use a piece of rubber tubing to connect arrows to drill, Testers model car paint works just fine. No worries. I'm new to this, but here are my first couple of attempts.


----------



## t4daddy (Jul 27, 2005)

Another.


----------



## BossHog581 (Jul 24, 2006)

Now thats nice


----------



## shootsadiamond (Apr 1, 2006)

t4daddy said:


> It's very simple to do, make a jig from scraps of wood, drill two holes for your arrows te spin in, use a battery powered drill to spin arrows, use a piece of rubber tubing to connect arrows to drill, Testers model car paint works just fine. No worries. I'm new to this, but here are my first couple of attempts.


Thats a great first try. t4daddy - are you just eyeballing the measurements between your lines or measuring them?
I understand the setup but are you...
1)using different size brushes for the different size lines?
2) are you just holding the brush on the arrow while you spin it with the drill?
Any othe tips?
This might be obvious but I wanted to make sure before I started.
thanks


----------



## t4daddy (Jul 27, 2005)

shootsadiamond said:


> Thats a great first try. t4daddy - are you just eyeballing the measurements between your lines or measuring them?
> I understand the setup but are you...
> 1)using different size brushes for the different size lines?
> 2) are you just holding the brush on the arrow while you spin it with the drill?
> ...


 The first one is just my idea, then I tape "it" to the side of my jig beside my next arrow a inch or so away to use as a guide for the rest. Yes different size brushes for different widthes. The longer you let the paint cure before fletching the better it seems to hold up. Yes, just barely touch the spinning arrow with a brush "loaded up" with paint but not too much. Practice on a couple of old shafts and you will get the feel for it very quickly.


----------



## compshooter (Apr 14, 2005)

thanks for the replys all info is helpful what size bruse and wheres the best place to get them also has anyone done any airbrushing love the pics thanks


----------



## t4daddy (Jul 27, 2005)

Wal-Mart, craft section. A four pak just a couple of bucks.


----------



## Moorespeedr (Jul 14, 2006)

Michigander is working on a set for me right now. He hoped to ship them tomorrow. I told him what colors....let's see what he comes up with.


----------



## compshooter (Apr 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## compshooter (Apr 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Evil Dog (Jun 20, 2006)

What does a reply of "ttt" mean? I've seen it a few times but have never figured it out.


----------



## compshooter (Apr 14, 2005)

to the top = t t t


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

here is a set i just did yesterday.


----------



## evotekshooter (Jun 15, 2006)

Darn Good Looking Arrow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

Thank you. It sure was dificult doing the cresting while my 8 year old daughter held the trigger on my dewalt cordless. But they were a blast to make, I cant wait to make some more.


----------



## t4daddy (Jul 27, 2005)

jimposten said:


> Thank you. It sure was dificult doing the cresting while my 8 year old daughter held the trigger on my dewalt cordless. But they were a blast to make, I cant wait to make some more.


 Use a cable tie (on your drill trigger), and just unplug the battery when you need to stop.


----------



## shootsadiamond (Apr 1, 2006)

*nothing special*

Not even close to what the other guys are putting out but I was happy and proud with my first 2 tries. Going to try the stripes next.


----------



## shootsadiamond (Apr 1, 2006)

*number 2*

who do they work for?


----------



## rdneckhntr (Oct 23, 2005)

When yall do 2 different color lines beside of eachother do you let the first one dry then do the second or do you do them all at the same time?


----------



## compshooter (Apr 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## compshooter (Apr 14, 2005)

thanks for the pics keep them coming


----------



## compshooter (Apr 14, 2005)

bump


----------



## compshooter (Apr 14, 2005)

Anyone Have Anymore Pics Please Post Need Some Great Ideas I Know There Are Somne Great Pics Out There So Please So Off Ur Hard Work


----------

